# Dougherty/mitchell



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2005)

Anybody seeing any big bucks chasing does yet?


----------



## Racor (Nov 27, 2005)

I've seen a few bucks moving after some does. In fact had a little six pointer in my front yard last week working over a crepe myrtle!

I think the rut is close if not here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2005)

Here in southern Lee County the rut is goin` full steam right now.


----------



## Drivus (Dec 8, 2005)

*Lots of small bucks*

We have seen lots of small bucks in the past two weeks,none have been chasing yet.I am still finding fresh scrapes! We have had one good 3.5 yr old killed, about 120 inch 18 in wide 8 point. He was by himself last Tues. when he was killed. North Mitchell county.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 15, 2005)

havnt seen  any big  bucks, but  got pics of some big ones working scrapes at night. i  think all  my  deer wait  an  move after dark. south mitchell co


----------

